# Favourite dance tune from the 90s???



## handicap7

As above
I will start the ball rolling with this little gem.


----------



## -Kev-




----------



## NickP

Guru Josh - Infinity


----------



## Adam D

Nalin and Kane - Beachball
Gat Decor - Passion
Keep On Pressin On (Didn't I Show U Love Mix) - That Kid Chris


----------



## [email protected]

Some oldies here..90's was my favorite year.. Glory days..


----------



## james_19742000

Best was Hardcore Uproar! Or possibly LFO, both very good!!!

Although could be pushing 89 as opposed to 90's! So do they count.....!!











KLF werent too bad neither, then there was another one that was just awesome, but just cant remember the name of it!

And my daughter who is a teenager now says that my generation of stuf is rubbish...... they just dont have a clue do they!!!


----------



## james_19742000

Knew I would find it, Liansons D - He Chilled Out!!! This was such an influential track!! Just awesome!!!!


----------



## Guest

Was doing a bit of reminiscing myself last night and was searching for a song that has always stuck in my mind since i started hitting the dance floors, showing my age now

Might have been 89-90


----------



## james_19742000

autobrite-direct said:


> Some oldies here..90's was my favorite year.. Glory days..


Yep some classics there mate, although not sure on Whigfield! And as for Gina G, well saw her live back in the day in some crappy club in Torquay! Her silver shiney bikini was about 3 foot from my face!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Its not 90's but what a tune!


----------



## james_19742000

Pristine Detail said:


> Was doing a bit of reminiscing myself last night and was searching for a song that has always stuck in my mind since i started hitting the dance floors, showing my age now
> 
> The tune was Kid n Play-2 hype, instrumental version. There is a Kaos version on youtube but i don't know how to post the vid into thread.


Just copy and paste the URL from yoru browsers address bar at the top of your internet page :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Summertime has never been so good cruising!!


----------



## -Kev-

autobrite-direct said:


> Its not 90's but what a tune!
> 
> YouTube- Luniz - I Got 5 Five On It
> 
> YouTube- Warren G - Regulate


and this one (imo)






not a dance tune, but classic rap - not like the rubbish now..


----------



## [email protected]

Playing with knives??

Classic


----------



## Adam D

Urban Hype - A trip to trumpton

Slightly cheesy, but I LOVE it.


----------



## james_19742000

Adam D said:


> Urban Hype - A trip to trumpton
> 
> Slightly cheesy, but I LOVE it.


yes very cheesy, now you are going to say seasames treet arent you as well!


----------



## james_19742000

as i was on youtube searching various things I came across this, OK its a bit of a cut and shut, but it is excellent, doesnt really fit this thread, but extremely enjoyable none teh less.


----------



## s70rjw

autobrite-direct said:


> Summertime has never been so good cruising!!
> 
> YouTube- Will Smith - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince - Summertime -


Anything to do with the line "Chiilin in the car you spent all day waxing?"


----------



## badly_dubbed

one of mine has to be Q-tex - Hardcore Science






insanely good!

or neurotek - cocaine


----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> yes very cheesy, now you are going to say seasames treet arent you as well!


No, LOL!

Sesames treet was cheese.

There was another tune out in 92, I think, and it was a rave take on a tune by an American singer. IIRC he sang "It's raining, raining" and they turned it into "I'm raving, I'm raving" and then into a classic rave tune!

Used to make my friends and I laugh:lol:


----------



## Adam D

Another classic tune from that period, which was Drum and Bass, not dance was:

Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows

"Felt, that I was in a long, dark tunnel.."

It rocks! Even my children think it is great!


----------



## james_19742000

Adam D said:


> No, LOL!
> 
> Sesames treet was cheese.
> 
> There was another tune out in 92, I think, and it was a rave take on a tune by an American singer. IIRC he sang "It's raining, raining" and they turned it into "I'm raving, I'm raving" and then into a classic rave tune!
> 
> Used to make my friends and I laugh:lol:


You mean this?






There was quite a lot of these cover type rave tracks done from memory, some were OK and some were pretty bad really!


----------



## badly_dubbed

scooter was one of them


----------



## james_19742000

Or we can go a bit 'more out of our heads on something!!!' with a Trip II The Moon!!!


----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> YouTube- I'm Raving I'm Raving (with lyrics)
> 
> There was quite a lot of these cover type rave tracks done from memory, some were OK and some were pretty bad really!


Aye, that's the one!

That video and your avatar have me in RAVE HEAVEN pmsl!


----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> Or we can go a bit 'more out of our heads on something!!!' with a Trip II The Moon!!!
> 
> YouTube- Acen - Trip II The Moon


Oh bugger me!

Never heard that one before.

It's quite scary, to be honest....:lol:


----------



## j03y-1

bently rythem ace, bentlys gonna sort you out.underworld born slippy.prodigy dirtchamber sessions,groove armarda if everybody looked the same.fat boy slim,love island.david holmes,my mate paul


----------



## james_19742000

Adam D said:


> Aye, that's the one!
> 
> That video and your avatar have me in RAVE HEAVEN pmsl!


Might have to go in the kitchen in a bit and do some 'shapes' and get the whistle out or something!!! :thumb: Cant do it in the lounge she's watching Celebrity!! 

Couple more for you:





















I am just so glad that I was about 16 around this time, doing my GCSE's, but was out every night going to parties, raving, doing things that I shouldnt of done etc, but I wouldnt of changed it for the world, a very influential musical period I think, better than the rubbish thats around these days!!!


----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> YouTube- I'm Raving I'm Raving (with lyrics)
> 
> There was quite a lot of these cover type rave tracks done from memory, some were OK and some were pretty bad really!


Aye, the rave cover of "Walking in Memphis"

My summer job at the time was putting up marquees and we had a real mixture of young 'uns and old 'uns in our gang.

The oldies always used to control the radio and listen to Atlantic 252 and the original was always played. My mate and I used to wait and hope that it was the cover version and get ready to put our arms up in the air, but we were always let down, lol!


----------



## Adam D

j03y-1 said:


> bently rythem ace, bentlys gonna sort you out.underworld born slippy.prodigy dirtchamber sessions,groove armarda if everybody looked the same.fat boy slim,love island.david holmes,my mate paul


Bentley Rhythm Ace and especially The Prodigy, who can forget them?

"You're no good for me, I don't need nobody, don't need no-one that's no good for me!"


----------



## Bratwurst

My favourite I would say was this one

Happy Mondays - Wrote for luck


----------



## ChrisST

My fave, the piano/vocal is class. Makes me feel young again.


----------



## james_19742000




----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> Might have to go in the kitchen in a bit and do some 'shapes' and get the whistle out or something!!! :thumb: Cant do it in the lounge she's watching Celebrity!!
> 
> I am just so glad that I was about 16 around this time, doing my GCSE's, but was out every night going to parties, raving, doing things that I shouldnt of done etc, but I wouldnt of changed it for the world, a very influential musical period I think, better than the rubbish thats around these days!!!


LOL James!

You've made my night 

Given your user id I am 3, maybe 4 years older than you, and I was at uni during the early 90's and it was a wonderful time for dance music.

I still love my dance music now and there is still some good stuff around.

I particularly like:

Hybrid - all of their albums really
DJ Quivver/Space Manouveres - Part 3 (Breaks mix) - is wonderful
William Orbit - Water from a vine leaf (Spooky mix) - going back a wee bit, but this mix really brings a chill to my spine


----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> YouTube- Memphis Rave Mafia - Walking In Memphis


PMSL!

Your avatar rocks/squirms/gyrates call it what you will, to the beat of that song!


----------



## james_19742000

Adam D said:


> LOL James!
> 
> You've made my night
> 
> Given your user id I am 3, maybe 4 years older than you, and I was at uni during the early 90's and it was a wonderful time for dance music.
> 
> I still love my dance music now and there is still some good stuff around.
> 
> I particularly like:
> 
> Hybrid - all of their albums really
> DJ Quivver/Space Manouveres - Part 3 (Breaks mix) - is wonderful
> William Orbit - Water from a vine leaf (Spooky mix) - going back a wee bit, but this mix really brings a chill to my spine


Yeah a 35 now, there was some cracking stuff around then, really pleased I lived through tha era, most nights me and my mates were either raving out around the local area, or in ymates bedroom just listening to tunes.

Dont get much chance to listen to a great deal now, family, detailing teh car etc so its good to spend a couple of hours on you tube listening to some tunes


----------



## james_19742000

Adam D said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Your avatar rocks/squirms/gyrates call it what you will, to the beat of that song!


I dont understand why people always comment on my avatar, just wosh I knew her personally!


----------



## Adam D

Hopefully this links Origin Unknown into this thread.

Turn the bass up and listen to this!

Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uY1jQkWwYE[/url]

Nah, I've had too much to drink, bugger!

i can hear it on my laptop though, woohay!


----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> I dont understand why people always comment on my avatar, just wosh I knew her personally!


LOL!

You shouldn't say that!

She's you bird mate 

Let's see if I can link a Youtube tune:


----------



## james_19742000

Adam D said:


> Hopefully this links Origin Unknown into this thread.
> 
> Turn the bass up and listen to this!
> 
> Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows
> 
> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uY1jQkWwYE[/url]
> 
> Nah, I've had too much to drink, bugger!
> 
> i can hear it on my laptop though, woohay!


Yep thats cool, I like, love the intro at the start!


----------



## Adam D

Yes!

He's there!


----------



## Bratwurst

Forgot about this!

Wiggle Wiggle

Some filthy language in here, so don't click if you don't want to here some swearies!!!


----------



## rapidseven

autobrite-direct said:


> Summertime has never been so good cruising!!
> 
> YouTube- Will Smith - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince - Summertime -


One of my all time favourite feel good tunes !!


----------



## Guest

i have many found memorie's of the rave scene,quadrant park ,wigan pier,the best tune for me was/ stefano secchi, i say yeah.


----------



## RyanJon

Gotta be subdub-spaceface!!






An all time classic, and a world away from their recent stuff as The Doves, although they still perform it live on occasions.


----------



## RyanJon

The Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea


----------



## chr15rey

The Prodigy - Your love


----------



## Adam D

RyanJon said:


> The Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea


Yes, I remember this tune VERY well!

Bangor, Northern Ireland, April 1992


----------



## ChrisST

Another great tune...


----------



## Adam D

ChrisST said:


> Another great tune...http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4HhUSQA_7s


Not heard that one before, but that is SO early 90's, I love it


----------



## West End1981

Easily the best vocal sample of any tune during this time

"Like a mighty wind"


----------



## Ben H

some decent tunes above - love the kid n play one - not sure if these will work.....


----------



## Ben H




----------



## ChrisST

Another...


----------



## Ben H

tune! and another.....


----------



## scooby73

These are some of my favourite dance choons from the early 90s.


























Enjoy!


----------



## Ben H

in yer face 808 is a tune


----------



## ChrisST

I'd forgotten about New Atlantic:wall: What a tune.:thumb:


----------



## Ben H

couple more before bed


----------



## ChrisST

One more...


----------



## Adam D

This one rocks! LOL!


----------



## scooby73

Some great dance choons, takes me right back!:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

scooby73 said:


> Some great dance choons, takes me right back!:thumb:


LOL!

Good stuff chap!

We are having a WEE bit of a 90's reunion on here tonight!


----------



## ChrisST

Nearly forgot...


----------



## scooby73

Some more:


----------



## scooby73

Adam D said:


> LOL!
> 
> Good stuff chap!
> 
> We are having a WEE bit of a 90's reunion on here tonight![/QUOTE
> 
> Definitely! My favourite era for dance!:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Following on the KLF theme.

I remember listening to this on Pete Tong's slot on a Friday night in early 1992, man I am an old fart!


----------



## Ben H

not heard Usura for a long time!

some more!


----------



## karl0308

Sorry if this has already been posted. Have not read all posts :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Adam D said:


> Following on the KLF theme.
> 
> I remember listening to this on Pete Tong's slot on a Friday night in early 1992, man I am an old fart!


Great choon!

I remember Pete Tong taking over from Jeff Young! That makes me feel very old!


----------



## ChrisST

And...


----------



## ChrisST

Oops, and...


----------



## Adam D

scooby73 said:


> Great choon!
> 
> I remember Pete Tong taking over from Jeff Young! That makes me feel very old!


I'm 39 next month mate.

AND I don't feel it 

And yourself?


----------



## scooby73

'Feel so real' was another great choon from Dream Frequency!:thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Adam D said:


> I'm 39 next month mate.
> 
> AND I don't feel it
> 
> And yourself?


36 young next month!


----------



## scooby73

Another great anthem:


----------



## Adam D

scooby73 said:


> 36 young next month!


Good man!

I am starting to feel a wee bit drunk now, so please excuse my spelling

You are a year younger than my wee sister and I CAN relate to her.

So, you see I am am in touch with your generation:lol:

My god, what am I typing? Time for bed |ADAM...


----------



## Adam D

scooby73 said:


> Another great anthem:
> 
> YouTube- felix-don't you want me


Classic tune!

That really brings me back to the early 90's 

I remember hearing on radio 1's classic dance tunes of the early 90's and that was number 1!


----------



## ChrisST

Last one before bed..


----------



## scooby73

Adam D said:


> Good man!
> 
> I am starting to feel a wee bit drunk now, so please excuse my spelling
> 
> You are a year younger than my wee sister and I CAN relate to her.
> 
> So, you see I am am in touch with your generation:lol:
> 
> My god, what am I typing? Time for bed |ADAM...


No worries! I've had a few beers myself, so probably won't notice.

Just a fantastic era for music!

Really enjoyed this thread!!


----------



## scooby73

Just pre-90s this one, but still great!


----------



## Adam D

scooby73 said:


> No worries! I've had a few beers myself, so probably won't notice.
> 
> Just a fantastic era for music!
> 
> Really enjoyed this thread!!


So have I!

Just seen your prfoile and you aint THAT much younger than I am:lol:

I am, and always will be, an old raver, i don't CARE what people say.

However, I must say that there is still some very good dance music around nowadays.

You just have to be very selective and thankfully with the internet you can.

Jeesh, I remember TRYING to get decent dance music in the early 90's, apart from vinyl, it was difficult to say the least.


----------



## Adam D

scooby73 said:


> Just pre-90s this one, but still great!
> 
> YouTube- A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray


I have a HUGE smile on my face:wave:


----------



## scooby73

Youtube is a great invention.

Like you, I remember struggling to get hold of decent music back in the day. Use to go in to the music shops in Manchester and listen to pirate radio alot in those days.


----------



## ChrisST

Can't believe i've found this, I want to go out now...:lol:


----------



## scooby73

A couple of chill-out choons for the end of the evening:






and a remix of:


----------



## scooby73

ChrisST said:


> Can't believe i've found this, I want to go out now...:lol:http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKTgXykJuU0


Another cracker!:thumb:


----------



## Ben H

do any of you guys go on here? not been on for a while but over the years have picked up some brilliant mixes

http://www.oldskoolanthemz.com/

i'm well into the rave tunes still, even though almost 35  timeless


----------



## Bratwurst

The Orb - Little fluffy clouds


----------



## Exotica




----------



## handicap7

Love this one.
Complete with vinyl scratches...:lol:


----------



## Orca

Forged in the afterglow of the Goth scene at the end of the '80s, EBM became a lot more heard on the underground scene ... none better than *Front 242* and their anthemic *Welcome to Paradise*:


----------



## handicap7

I am on a roll now!!


----------



## Hair Bear




----------



## joec




----------



## mobileman

Cant believe QFX have not been mentioned in this


----------



## mobileman




----------



## A18XVM

N-Trance-Set You Free...........Clasic!!!!


----------



## Nudenut

Oh Yes !!


----------



## ChrisST




----------



## ChrisST

How could I forget this classic ???


----------



## Exotica




----------



## Exotica




----------



## deeman72

liasons d - future fjp


----------



## ChrisST

And..


----------



## Jason2002

Tunes..........












































































I know this is not a 90's track but what a tuneeeeeeee.


----------



## Exotica




----------



## ArcticVXR

Well I am from the days of Fantazia.....used to have all the flyers stuck to my wall from all the events and these are some of my all time faves............





















ohhh the memories...


----------



## Danno1975

Jason2002 said:


> Tunes..........
> 
> YouTube- Stardust : Music sounds better with you (HQ)
> 
> YouTube- Passion (Director Tom Laurie)
> 
> YouTube- Sex-O-Sonique - I Thought It Was You [ HQ Music Video ]
> 
> YouTube- Ruff Driverz - Don`t Stop
> 
> YouTube- Ruff Driverz - Shame
> 
> YouTube- DJ Tiesto - Destination Sunshine
> 
> YouTube- William Orbit 'Barber's adagio for strings'
> 
> YouTube- BBE - Seven Days And One Week (TRANCE 90)
> 
> YouTube- Three Drives - Greece 2000
> 
> YouTube- Nalin & Kane - Beachball (Best Version)
> 
> YouTube- Chicane - Offshore '97
> 
> YouTube- Chicane - Saltwater
> 
> YouTube- ATFC One Phat Diva - In and Out of My Life
> 
> YouTube- Tori Amos - Professional Widow
> 
> YouTube- Nightcrawlers - Push The Feeling On
> 
> I know this is not a 90's track but what a tuneeeeeeee.
> 
> YouTube- the sugar hill gang rapper's delight


Sweet list


----------



## Danno1975




----------



## Exotica

Another one that brings it all back


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Guys , 

this has got to be the best thread i have ever looked at on any forum and really forgot the amount of top tunes came from the 90's . 

Thanks to the OP for starting such a excellent thread and keep them coming :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Gruffs

Love Parade - Da Hool
Josh Wink - Higher State of Consciousness
Magic carpet Ride - Mighty Dub Katz
Professional Widow - Tori Amos 
Insomnia - Faithless
Praise you - Fat Boy Slim
No diggity - Blackstreet


and of course.


Baby got back - Sir Mixalot.


----------



## FALCONGTHO

ARE YOU READY!!!!!!


----------



## Blazebro




----------



## chr15rey

thevaleter said:


> Well I am from the days of Fantazia.....used to have all the flyers stuck to my wall from all the events and these are some of my all time faves............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a night that was, no Flying Mc Robbie Dee thou !!!, something to do with a near-by airport from memory.
> 
> Was the best time for raves, Fantazia, Dreamscape, Helter Skelter, Dance planet , my lord what fun was had by all.
> 
> http://hardcorewillneverdie.com/


----------



## Ben H

nice one chr15rey! couple more from that era below!


----------



## chr15rey

More youtube oldskool

Top Buzz - living in darkness


----------



## Ben H

couple more.....


----------



## Ben H

slightly better know but still a tune


----------



## Ben H




----------



## ChrisST

Another


----------



## Frothey

pretty sure no-one's mentioned






and


----------



## specks

not one mention of this song,whats wrong with you lot.






and if you like gabber style.

(not my fave track but ipod won`t turn on)





or just a decent track which everone knows and should like like i do.





found my most memorable track ever,gives me the most memorys (what i can remember,don`t do drugs lol)
long into though.


----------



## Ben H




----------



## Adam D

Bassomatic - Fascinating Rhythm

William Orbit was involved with these guys and you can hear it!


----------



## james_19742000

Top tune, always reminds me of the scene in Only Fools when they are in teh club etc and this is playing in the background


----------



## Adam D

james_19742000 said:


> Top tune, always reminds me of the scene in Only Fools when they are in teh club etc and this is playing in the background


Hello James.

Hope your are well mate 

Here's another one:

The Orb - Perpetual Dawn!

The Orb got me into dance music, it was so refreshing and uplifting


----------



## james_19742000

Or trying to find a clip of it at the moment is T99 - Anasthasia, now that was just AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## M.M




----------



## Adam D

I love 6 Underground by Sneaker Pimps.

The Nellee Hooper remix, not the album version


----------



## james_19742000

Adam D said:


> Hello James.
> 
> Hope your are well mate
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> The Orb - Perpetual Dawn!
> 
> The Orb got me into dance music, it was so refreshing and uplifting


Yes fine thanks mate, got the ear phones in whilst the wife is watching celebrity, so having a listen to a few tunes 

Just digging out some good classics now mate, need to remember teh stuff I listened to in my last of school really, some real crap, but a few good ones in there!!!


----------



## Adam D

I love 6 Underground by Sneaker Pimps.

The Nellee Hooper remix, not the album version


----------



## james_19742000

Found it - T99 Anasthasia!

This is one of teh tunes that started it all for me!!

HUGE!!!!






James


----------



## Exotica

Its amazing how the brain recalls where you use to play this music. The good old days!


----------



## Exotica




----------



## Exotica




----------



## Exotica




----------



## Exotica




----------



## Frothey




----------



## Exotica




----------



## johninspain

Probly on of the best tunes ever, however it had beeen speeded up slightly on here ! From the days of ZONE @ Jenks bar and Sequins blackpool !!!

I started mcing for Zone at the Start of 2000, the Back to the Old Skool nights are the best !


----------



## johninspain

OMG This is the record that got me wanting to be an MC in 1999, The dj here Sam white left Zone in 2000 when it was based at Maximes in Wigan, he went on with a few otheres Andy Pendal and Rikkee to form Foreplay whitch couldnt get a decent club to use as a "home Venue", sadly Foreplay dissapeared while Zone @ Maximes grew stronger. However out of Foreplay came MC EFEEZE who is now respected as one the the countrys top MC´s and has his own night called SANCTUARY whitch gets regular crowds of 3000 pluss.

The Mc here is Wizard, around 32 years old here sadly had a bit of a break down and ended up in a nut house, he got to the stage where he was rhymeing everything he said and ended up on herroin, he was a good friend, still is, and is now making a come back. He is the guy that formed Harmany whitch then formed the chart busters Blackout Crew

Anyway here is the record that got me going ................... speakers up, here you go


----------



## The Doctor




----------



## wedgie

A major thanks to the OP for starting this thread,some of the tunes on here really bring back some great memory's


They take my back to my old cheezy quavor days,although i am getting some strange looks from my other half sitting here with my earphones plugged into my laptop with my head going mad :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## chargedvr6




----------



## chargedvr6

i like both versions of that :cooldude:

























 possibly my fav ever trance track


----------



## ferret303




----------



## FALCONGTHO




----------



## FALCONGTHO




----------

